# Musky Follow on Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty cool clip showing how muskies react to the lure and downrigger ball.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

suspense!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He paid more attention to the camera and down rigger ball than the lure. A couple of years ago I had a big norther side up to my camera while ice fishing. My minnow was about six inches in front of his face. All of a sudden he opened his mouth and shifted sideways. About all I could see was teeth in the camera. He dropped it as quickly as he grabbed it and just slowly swam away. My camera looks like a perch, but I was still very surprised when he grabbed it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

WOW! Did you see her brush up on the lure? Weird.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Its amazing all the weird follows a person can have!!!

One I see a lot is the fish smoking the lure with its mouth closed. Another is hitting the lure with its body or tail. I had one going around in circles last summer a few times then it decided to smoke the trolling motor going full blast!! That was pretty funny and scared the crap out of me.

Another one that is cool is when I fish misses a topwater lure and on its way down will actually try to grab it again!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That was a good video. Never seen that before!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

That is really cool. Neat to see how they investigate everything and makes you think more about the subtle changes!


----------

